# Pictures



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi again everone

Please have a look at my site... 
If anybody has any questions, advice, comments etc. Please let me know, I look foward to answering them.
Ron

http://www.cardomain.com/id/ronlayne


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

B11SR20DE said:


> *Hi again everone
> 
> Please have a look at my site...
> If anybody has any questions, advice, comments etc. Please let me know, I look foward to answering them.
> ...





Well no Noob here!!! good god man........ that my friend is a :jawdrop::banhump:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Very nice B11! :thumbup: you've done a lot of good *major* mods with it.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

whoa thats pretty tight!

did it used to be a 4 door?


----------



## B11SR20DE (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Many thanks for the comments so far,
Yes the car began life as a 4 door, much like the picture, 
but white….blue is soooo much better 
I am hoping to have a site with lots more detail and pictures about the building of the car.
In the meantime, please feel free to have others look at the pics and please sign the guestbook with comments.
Looking forward to it.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Oh my god....I thought it wasnt possible....you realize, you've given me a new inspiration. I can't beleive you put an Sr into that thing...I thought Blown was the only other one around here who had REALLY modded a B11, but I'll be damned....another one. I have lofty goals for mine too....YOU HAVE TO TELL ME HOW YOU DID THAT!!!

I thought my quest for "coolest B11 in America" was ruined, but then i noticed you lived in Barbados (WHEW!! ) 
Looks like you'll just have to take the universal title...I love your car more than my mom.


----------

